# 3 Rbp In 70G



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got these 3 guys yesterday...they're in a 70g


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

perfect looking natts

i like the effect you did with the vine on the backside of the tank. tank looks very amazonian. nicely set up. the fish look right at home in their territory


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice. I do the vine thing also but I drape em over front & back. & even start cuttings on top with roots hanging down in tank water.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice reds!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

great looking tank and fish! thaks for sharing!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great looking reds... reminds me of my 3 back at home


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys...heres a video my gf took of them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Very wicked, they look super happy, glad they went to a good home


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

glad to see there settling in.







looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice looking Reds.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

HGI said:


> Very wicked, they look super happy, glad they went to a good home


Thanks again, they are settling in well. "Domer" is definately the boss...takin abit to get used to the high traffic area, but thats expected...will keep u updated...

Brad & Devon


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup


----------

